# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  beznadyoga.com

## worm

Не нашел в рунете ни одного сайта, в котором была бы собрана информация экзистенциальной тематики. Сделал свой сайт.
Не знаю, что из этого выйдет. Хватит ли у меня сил и времени на то чтобы развивать сайт.
В голове есть материал для 20 новых статей, но пока не хватает времени, чтобы это всё перевести в текстовый вид.

http://beznadyoga.com

----------


## Aare

Мне понравился сайт.
Только очень много опечаток практически в каждой статье.
И ещё хотела бы спросить. А для чего этот сайт? И как собираешься его поддерживать и развивать? Если просто выложить N статей, то всё равно рано или поздно все о нём забудут, даже если это будут хорошие статьи.

----------


## worm

Спасибо за ценные комментарии. Вопросы ты написала правильные.

Цель - сделать базу знаний, которая будет полезна другим людям. В русскоязычном интернете нет ни одного сайта по этой теме. Вообще ничего толкового нет.

Развивать - регулярно выкладывать статьи, это бесконечный процесс.

Хотелось бы ещё сделать сообщество людей вокруг сайта (стоиков и антинаталистов). Не хочется делать ещё один суицид-форум. Во первых их в рунете уже 3, не считая pobedish.ru. У меня нет желания с кем-то конкурировать. Во вторых если я сделаю форум, его нужно будет модерировать. Сделать-то легко. Но на то чтобы следить за порядком на форуме нет времени.

Я вижу что в рунете создавалось много сайтов и форумов по теме самоубийства. Сайты существовали год-два, потом их владелец или забывал оплатить домен и хостинг, или закрывал сайт по собственной инициативе.

Пару форумов (этот и samoubiistvo.ru) находятся в заброшенном состоянии. На suicide-forum.com кривое оформление, отпугивающее людей. Это несложно исправить, работы на час. Но владельцу форума судя по всему некогда это делать (и я могу его понять).
На samoubiistvo.ru с недавнего времени начались проблемы с авторизацией, вылогинивает каждые 5 минут, надо постоянно вводить пароль. Это тоже не торопятся чинить.
Да и вообще все 3 форума (palata6.net, suicide-forum.com, samoubiistvo.ru) погрязли во флуде. Вместо того чтобы обсуждать антропологию и философию, выдающиеся работы Албера Камю, Эрнеста Беккера, Томаса Метцингера, люди просто треплются и вульгарно рассуждают о вопросах, ответы на которые уже были найдены философами-атомистами 2000 лет назад.

Пока что хочется перевести в текстовый вид то что есть у меня в голове. Так как я много работаю, на это уйдёт несколько лет. Потом будем посмотреть. Может быть получится сделать сообщество стоиков и антинаталистов.

Опечатки - да, сам их нахожу  :Smile:  Не успеваю статьи выверять, работать надо. Если не трудно, можешь указать их список? Или здесь, или в комментариях к постам на самом сайте.

----------


## worm

Добавил на сайт две новые статьи.

Томас Метцингер и его теория сознания:
http://beznadyoga.com/articles/ours/...metzinger.html

О свободе воли:
http://beznadyoga.com/articles/ours/svoboda-voli.html

----------


## June

Прочитал несколько статей. Понравилось, что столкнулся не с очередным вариантом самообмана и розовых соплей, а с довольно здравым пониманием окружающей действительности, уже за одно это хочется сказать спасибо. Но, поскольку моё критическое мышление не может спокойно пройти мимо ошибки, напишу об одной, из шапки: "Информация для людей, оказавшихся в безвыходной ситуации". Выход, запрещённый к обсуждению на этом форуме и во многих случаях крайне дерьмовый, всё же есть. И, чаще всего, есть бесконечное количество других выходов, значительно более светлых и душистых, просто они не видны. Так что, может, стоит как-то шапку переформулировать?

----------


## worm

Спасибо за хорошие слова!
Ну да, не бывает невыносимых страданий. Даже у людей, пожизненно находящихся в тюрьме под постоянным надзором, не имеющих возможности закончить жизнь самоубийством, есть выход. Они состарятся и умрут. Жизнь в любом случае будет позади. И после того как человек умер, не разницы как он прожил свою жизнь.
Исправил слоган. Написал "Информация для людей, попавших в ситуацию, кажущуюся безвыходной". Так себе звучит, но пока ничего лучше в голову не пришло.

----------


## worm

Написал две новые статьи.

Антинатализм. "Better Never to Have Been". Артур Шопенгауэр
http://beznadyoga.com/articles/ours/antinatalism.html

Inmendham (антинаталист) 
http://beznadyoga.com/articles/ours/inmendham.html

----------


## worm

У нас уже больше года есть чат. Регистрация была закрытой. Недавно решили открыть регистрацию для всех желающих.

http://beznadyoga.com/articles/ours/chat.html

----------


## Проходящий

Сайт дал ценную инфу

----------

